# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Class The Mindweaver, a theurge prestige class for wizards and erudites

## ThanatosZero

I was reminiscincing on my headcanon that Mystra's Weave was created by psionics alone. As such why not creating a theurge prestige class which aims to mimic Mystra, by mortals recreating a weave within themselves.

My thanks to TEO Ultimus, Malphegor, ThriceDeadCat, martixy and Andhilin (ExLibrisMortis) for their feedback and help.

Here now the prestige class.


*The Mindweaver*

We all learned that the Weave by her grace allowed us to use and perform the art, but then I had a epiphany. The feat she performed daily was always in blight sight, but unseen. She herself used the unseen art to create and maintain the weave. We in return should learn how to create our own inner weave. This is how we came to call us mindweavers, the inner weave mages.

*Requirements:*
*Skills:* Knowledge (Arcana) 8 ranks, Knowledge (Psionics) 8 ranks, Spellcraft 8 ranks, Psicraft 8 ranks
*Spells:* Ability to prepare at least 4 different 2nd level Arcane Spells without a spellbook
*Psionics:* Ability to manifest 1st level spells as Psionic powers
*Psionics:* Ability to manifest at least 2 unique powers in a day


*HitDie:*
d4

*Skill Points*
2 + Int

*Table: The Mindweaver*
*Level*
*Base Attack Bonus*
*Fort Save*
*Ref Save*
*Will Save*
*Special*
*Spellcasting/Manifesting*

1st
+0
+0
+0
+2
Mindweaving, Spell to Power
+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class/ +1 level of existing psionic manifesting class

2nd
+1
+0
+0
+3
Metatheurgics
+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class/ +1 level of existing psionic manifesting class

3rd
+1
+1
+1
+3
Psionic Bonus Feat
+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class/ +1 level of existing psionic manifesting class

4th
+2
+1
+1
+4
Arcane Bonus Feat
+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class/ +1 level of existing psionic manifesting class

5th
+2
+1
+1
+4
Masterweaver
+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class/ +1 level of existing psionic manifesting class



*Class Skills*
The Inner Weave Mage's class skills are 
Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually) (Int), Profession (Wis), Psicraft (Int), and Spellcraft (Int). 


*Class Features:*
_Weapon and Armor Proficiency:_ 
Mindweavers gain no profciency with any weapon or armor.


_Spells per Day/Powers Known:_ 
When a new mindweaver level is attained, the character gains new spells per day, spells known and a increase in caster level as if they had also attained a level in any one arcane spellcasting class he belonged to before he added the prestige class. 

They gain additional power points per day, access to new powers and a increase in manifester level as if they had also gained a level in any one manifesting class they belonged to previously. 

They do not, however, gain any other benefit a character of either class would have gained (bonus metamagic, metapsionic, or item creation feats, psicrystal special abilities, and so on). 

This essentially means that they add the level of mindweaver to the level of whatever other arcane spellcasting class and manifesting class the character has, then determines spells per day, caster level, power points per day, powers known, and manifester level accordingly.


_Mindweaving:_ 
Starting at 1st level, a mindweaver can treat any spells they have prepared on their spell slots, as additional powers known. Spells are treated as Powers of the equivalent level and cost the same amount of power points for to manifest. 
For example: Magic missile, a first level spell, costs only a single power point while fireball, normally a third level spell, could be manifested by spending 5 power points.

Those powers known do not count towards the maximum number of unique powers a mindweaver can manifest per day.

If the mindweaver has class levels in the Erudite class, they can learn now arcane spells as powers at the highest level they can manifest.
In addition, they do not need to do the spellcraft check for those anymore, only the psicraft check. 

Prepared spells are treated as if they were learned for the psionic class, but they aren't added permanently as powers known. If the prepared spell has been cast normally or is lost through other means, it is no longer treated as a known power that way, till it has been prepared again.

Spells prepared with Metamagic feats cost the same amount of power points to manifest, as the spell slot it has been prepared on. Normally, an empowered fireball is prepared on a 5th level spell slot and those would be treated as a 5th level power and cost 9 power points to manifest.

If the mindweaver's caster level is higher than their manifester level, they can use their CL in place of their ML for any prepared spell used as a manifested power.


_Spell to Power:_ 
Starting at 1st level, a mindweaver can sacrifice their unused spellslots to gain additional power points for the day.

The sacrificed spellslot yields as many power points, as a power of the same level would be needed to be manifested. 

Sacrificed spellslots above 9th level yield 17+2 power points per spell level above 9th, with the result multiplied by 2.


_Metatheurgics:_ 
Your research lead you to the discovery, that with inner weaving one can apply metapsionics on prepared spells, including those with metamagic. 

Starting at 2nd level before casting a spell or manifesting a power by the mindweaving class feature, you may apply metapsionic feats on them. The spell level of the spell are treated as powers of the same level for the application of metapsionic feats.


_Psionic Bonus Feat:_ 
An Mindweaver gains a bonus feat at 3rd level. This feat must be a psionic feat, a metapsionic feat, or a psionic item creation feat. This bonus feat is in addition to the feats that a character of any class gains every three levels. An mindweaver is not limited to psionic feats, metapsionic feats, and psionic item creation feats when choosing these other feats.


_Arcane Bonus Feat:_ 
An Mindweaver gains a bonus feat at 4th level. This feat must be a metamagic feat, an item creation feat, or Spell Mastery. This bonus feat is in addition to the feats that a character of any class gains every three levels. An mindweaver is not limited to the categories of item creation feats, metamagic feats, or Spell Mastery when choosing these feats.


_Masterweaver:_ 
At 5th level a mindweaver reaches the mortal pinnacle of recreating the weave inside of their mind and body. 
﻿
At the start of the day, whenever they chose to prepare spells for the day, they can count together all their arcane and psionic base class levels together, including any prestige classes which offer their own spellcasting and manifesting. 
In addition any level by prestige classes, where either spellcasting  or manifesting is advanced are counted, but not both at the same time. For example, prestige classes like Eldritch Knight, Slayer and similiar are counted, but prestige classes like cerebremancer are not. 

The result is used to determine spells per day, caster level, power points per day, unique powers per day, maximum power level known and manifester level, for one arcane and one psionic class repectively.
For example: A multiclassed 3rd-level Wizard, 3rd-level Erudite, 5th-level Mindweaver, 1st level Fighter and 8th level Eldritch Knight (Wizard 3/Erudite 3/Mindweaver 5/Fighter 1/Eldritch Knight 8) would have spellcasting that of a 18th level Wizard and manifesting that of a 18th level Erudite.

If you do so, you can no longer cast spells as normal for that day, also you lose a spell slot for each spell level you would have been able to cast and your maximum unique powers per day is reduced by 3.

----------


## CanisLunis

Overall, looks like a pretty fun theurge class, and an expansion to probably my favorite sub-subclass (the StP Erudite)
I would suggest the following changes, mostly as a means to improve the wording: 




> In addition, they do not need to do the spellcraft check for those anymore, except for *only* the psicraft check.





> Spells prepared with Metamagic feats cost exactly the same amount of power points to manifest, depending on  the effective spell level of *as* the spell slot it has been prepared on. Normally, an empowered fireball is a 5th level spell slot and those *thus* would be treated as a 5th level power and cost 9 power points to manifest.





> Sacrificed spellslots above 9th level yield 17+2 power points per spell level above 9th, with the result multiplied by 2.


The last bit here seems like it might be redundant, unless you mean to (for example with a 10th level spell slot) have the character gain 38 power points rather than 19.

----------


## ThanatosZero

> Overall, looks like a pretty fun theurge class, and an expansion to probably my favorite sub-subclass (the StP Erudite)
> I would suggest the following changes, mostly as a means to improve the wording:


Thank you CanisLunis. I have changed the text as you suggested. :)




> The last bit here seems like it might be redundant, unless you mean to (for example with a 10th level spell slot) have the character gain 38 power points rather than 19.


Yes, it is intended to have these many power points, since I wanted to give epic characters a boon.

----------

